# T-DSL unter Mandrake 10.0



## tomi (19. März 2004)

Hi ihr!

Ja ich weiß dass ich sicherlich schon der 10000. Thread zum Thema T-DSL unter Mandrake (10.0). Aber ich probiere wirklich schon eine ganze Zeit an der Sache rum und ich hab mir echt verdammt viele Beiträge durchgelesen. Aber bei mir will es einfach nicht funktionieren.

Also es ist wie folgt. Ich habe Mandrake 10.0 am Laufen. Die ganzen ppp(oe) - Treiber habe ich mir alle übers Kontrollzentrum installiert. 
Dann hab ich versucht über das Mandrake KZ (Kontrollzentrum) eine Verbindung aufgebaut. Habe meine Daten angegeben, wie folgt:
anschlusskennungt-onlinenummer#mitbenutzer@t-online.de

und mein Passwort. Aber er kann einfach keine Verbindung aufbauen. Dann habe ich versucht über adsl-setup einen Zugang zu konfigurieren.
Ich habe wiederrum alles angegeben und siehe da, ein adsl-start verbindet mich auch in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Internet. 
ABER die Befehle

```
ping -c5 einhost.de
```
oder

```
ping -c5 eineip
```
funktionieren nicht.

Meine eigene IP kann ich jedoch erfolgreich anpingen.

Ich dachte es liegt vielleicht an dem route del default. Aber das tut es letztendlich auch nicht.

Hier einmal ein Auszug aus der Log-File wenn ich adsl-start ausführe:


```
Mar 18 18:48:53 localhost pppd[7266]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
Mar 18 18:48:53 localhost pppd[7266]: Using interface ppp0
Mar 18 18:48:53 localhost pppd[7266]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1
Mar 18 18:48:53 localhost pppoe[7267]: PPP session is 1625
Mar 18 18:48:54 localhost pppd[7266]: Couldn't set pass-filter in kernel: Invalid argument
Mar 18 18:48:54 localhost pppd[7266]: local  IP address 80.140.91.42
Mar 18 18:48:54 localhost pppd[7266]: remote IP address 217.5.98.150
Mar 18 18:48:54 localhost pppd[7266]: primary   DNS address 212.185.253.9
Mar 18 18:48:54 localhost pppd[7266]: secondary DNS address 194.25.2.129
```

Wenn ich pppd pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth0" ausführe steht folgendes im Log:

```
Mar 18 18:47:12 localhost pppd[6923]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
Mar 18 18:47:13 localhost pppd[6923]: Using interface ppp0
Mar 18 18:47:13 localhost pppd[6923]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1
Mar 18 18:47:13 localhost pppoe[6924]: PPP session is 1413
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppd[6923]: Couldn't set pass-filter in kernel: Invalid argument
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppd[6923]: LCP terminated by peer
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppoe[6924]: Session 1413 terminated -- received PADT from peer
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppoe[6924]: Sent PADT
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppd[6923]: Modem hangup
Mar 18 18:47:14 localhost pppd[6923]: Connection terminated.
```

Wen es interessiert, ein ifconfig eth0 gibt aus:

```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:84:40:35:0B
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::230:84ff:fe40:350b/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:429 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:526 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
          RX bytes:26976 (26.3 Kb)  TX bytes:35754 (34.9 Kb)
          Interrupt:9 Basisadresse:0x6000
```

Und ein pppoe -T20 -I eth0 -D pppoe.log > /dev/null

```
rp-pppoe-3.5
18:52:38.798 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 4
SourceAddr 00:30:84:40:35:0b DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
01 01 00 00                                       ....

18:52:38.967 RCVD PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 38
SourceAddr 00:90:1a:10:22:22 DestAddr 00:30:84:40:35:0b
01 02 00 0a 4e 42 47 58 31 34 2d 65 72 78 01 01   ....NBGX14-erx..
00 00 01 04 00 10 dc 16 8d b7 4b 88 ed bf 50 ac   ..........K...P.
ae b3 a3 26 f6 9f                                 ...&..

18:52:38.967 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 24
SourceAddr 00:30:84:40:35:0b DestAddr 00:90:1a:10:22:22
01 01 00 00 01 04 00 10 dc 16 8d b7 4b 88 ed bf   ............K...
50 ac ae b3 a3 26 f6 9f  
...
```

So das wars erstmal, ich hoffe ich hab mich so deutlich ausgedrückt, dass ihr versteht was ich meine und mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## cuckoo (8. Juli 2004)

Habe gleiches Problem!
konnte es nicht lösen!


----------



## tomi (8. Juli 2004)

Ja, und keiner weiß ne Antwort


----------



## cuckoo (30. August 2004)

So sieht es aus!
Habe zumindest nichts darüber von Mandrake gefunden!

Aber bei mir ist es so, wenn ich mein Netzwerk bei der Installation nicht
einrichte und nur ADSL einrichte,
Es wird zwar dann beim Start eth0 fehler ausgegeben.
Aber es funktioniert!


----------



## tomi (30. August 2004)

Ok danke, ich probier das mal aus


----------



## cuckoo (30. August 2004)

Wenn ich es mal gelöst habe, werde ich ich mal ein mini Howto dazu
schreiben


----------



## cuckoo (30. August 2004)

So!

Habe ein Howto geschrieben.

Wenn noch Fehler drin sind! Gib mir hier bescheid!
Auch wenns Probleme gibt!

DSL Mandrake 10.0 CE Howto mit einer Netzwerkarte!


----------



## tomi (30. August 2004)

Super! Find ich echt spitze von Dir. 
Ich werds gleich ausprobieren und Bericht erstatten


----------



## tomi (30. August 2004)

So, ich bin Dein Howto mal durchgegangen. Ich habe wirklich jeden Schritt beachtet. Aber nachdem ich alles eingerichtet hatte und über "Verbindung überwachen" eine Verbindung aufbauen wollte, bekam ich die Fehlermeldung, dass keine Fehlermeldung aufgebaut werden könne.


----------



## cuckoo (31. August 2004)

hmm, habe auch noch einen Fehler gefunden!
Scheinbar ist da ein Bug!


----------



## cuckoo (31. August 2004)

Das gleiche bei mir!
Funktioniert wieder, muss aber jetzt noch prüfen woher das kommt.
Gebe hier bescheid wenn ich es habe.

Vorab könntest Du mal posten welche Hardware Du hast!


----------



## tomi (31. August 2004)

Hallo!

Also...
Netzwerkkarte: Allied Telesyn AT-2500TX-001
CPU: Pentium IV 1600 Mhz
RAM: 512MB


----------



## cuckoo (31. August 2004)

Dann wird Deine Ethernet-Karte als Realtek Chipsatz erkannt?
Müsste eine RTL8139 sein!

Also als erstes *ALLE* Verbindungen entfernen!
Alle ppp pakete entfernen!
Dann nochmals nach meinem Howto vorgehen!
Beim einrichten der ADSL-Verbindung darauf achten welche Pakete
installiert werden.
Die Pakete sind:
ppp
ppp-pppoe
rp-pppoe

Dann allerdings danach kein Systemneustart durchführen,
sondern direkt in >Verbindungen Überwachen die Verbindung prüfen.

Ich hoffe Du hast keinen eigenen Kernel kompiliert!


----------



## tomi (1. September 2004)

Hallo!

Bin nochmal alles mehrmals durchgegangen.



> Dann wird Deine Ethernet-Karte als Realtek Chipsatz erkannt?


Ganz genau!

Ich hab dann alle Pakete mit ppp über den Software-Manager von Mandrake entfernt. Bin das How-To durchgegangen und die Pakete


> Die Pakete sind:
> ppp
> ppp-pppoe
> rp-pppoe


wurden auch installiert.

Anschließend habe ich den ADSL-Zugang konfiguriert und nicht neugestartet. Aber ein Verbindungsaufbau über Verbindungen überwachen hat wieder nicht geklappt.
Es wurden aber Daten versendet und empfangen, trotzdem konnte aber keine richtige Verbindung zum Internet aufgebaut werden.
Irgendwie ist da voll der Wurm drin


----------



## cuckoo (1. September 2004)

Was sagen die logs?
Hast Du einen neuen Kernel kompiliert?


----------



## cuckoo (1. September 2004)

Ich werde jetzt mal kurz einen kleinen Roman hier schreiben auch wenn der OT ist!

PC:
Intel Pentium III 450 MHz
Matrox G200 Grafikkarte
3com Netzwerkkarte
Via USB2.0-PCIKarte 

soviel zum PC!

Bin nach knapp 20 Jahren Windoof vom  routerprojekt zu Linux gekommen. Habe mit Suse 7.2 angefangen und bin im Jahr 2003 zu MDK übergelaufen.
Da bei MDK meistens die Kernel etwas neuer sind gab es meistens keine Probleme.
Nun stand ich vor dem Problem meine USB-Karte zum laufen zu bekommen.
Da Via keinen Linux Treiber dafür anbietet, mußte ich von 9.0 auf 10.0 updaten.
Jetzt gings los!
MDK 10.0:
erste CD bootet nicht.

Ich konnte mich auf den Kopf stellen ich hatte keine Chance von CD zu installieren.
Also 8GB Platte rein, MDK 10.0 runtergeladen.
Siehe da es ging.
Auch mein USB Brenner wurde unterstützt.
Nun weiter!
DSL (PPPOE) habe ich einfach nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Ich war schon am verzweifeln. 
Dann ging es endlich nach 2 Wochen suchen im Internet!
Ich habe mir die Finger wund geschrieben.


----------



## tomi (1. September 2004)

> Was sagen die logs?
> Hast Du einen neuen Kernel kompiliert?


Wo finde ich die logs?
Nein, den Kernel habe ich nicht kompiliert.



> DSL (PPPOE) habe ich einfach nicht zum laufen bekommen.
> Ich war schon am verzweifeln.
> Dann ging es endlich nach 2 Wochen suchen im Internet!
> Ich habe mir die Finger wund geschrieben.


Hehe ja das kenne ich. 
Habe ca. vor 1,5 Jahren bereits Mandrake 8.1 gehabt und es geschafft über ein How-To von Adsl4linux den Internetzugang zu konfigurieren.
Aber bei Mandrake 10.0 komm ich einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig.


----------



## cuckoo (1. September 2004)

> Netzwerkkarte: Allied Telesyn AT-2500TX-001
> CPU: Pentium IV 1600 Mhz
> RAM: 512MB



Welches Mainboard?


----------



## cuckoo (1. September 2004)

> Wo finde ich die logs?



/var/log

Achtung! nur mit root rechten!

Ich benutze MC in der Konsole!
das geht bin ich von MS-DOS schon so gewohnt!


----------



## tomi (2. September 2004)

Hallo cuckoo!



> Welches Mainboard?


Ich hab ein Asus P4B.

Also hier  poste ich mal die logs, die entstehen wenn ich eine neue Verbindung erstelle.

```
12:39:36 drakconnect[5166]: ### Program is starting ### 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: removed files/directories /etc/resolv.conf 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: written eth0 interface configuration in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: renamed file /etc/conf.modules to /etc/modules.conf 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/modules.conf 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/modules 
12:39:58 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/modprobe.preload 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: launched command: /sbin/chkconfig --add internet 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: removed files/directories /etc/resolv.conf 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: written eth0 interface configuration in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:40:04 drakconnect[5166]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:40:12 drakconnect[5166]: launched command: /sbin/chkconfig --del adsl 2> /dev/null 
12:40:15 drakconnect[5620]: ### Program is starting ### 
12:40:34 drakconnect[5620]: created directory /etc/ppp (and parents if necessary) 
12:40:34 drakconnect[5620]: installed packages ppp 
12:40:38 drakconnect[5620]: installed packages ppp-pppoe rp-pppoe 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: created file /etc/ppp/options 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: created file /etc/ppp/peers/adsl 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: modified file /etc/ppp/pap-secrets 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: changed mode of /etc/ppp/pap-secrets to 600 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: modified file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: changed mode of /etc/ppp/chap-secrets to 600 
12:40:41 drakconnect[5620]: modified file /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: launched command: /sbin/chkconfig --add internet 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: removed files/directories /etc/resolv.conf 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: modified file /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: written eth0 interface configuration in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: writing host information to /etc/hosts 
12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: created file /etc/hosts 
12:40:52 net_monitor[5652]: ### Program is starting ### 
12:40:55 net_monitor[5652]: launched command: /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/net_cnx_up &
```


----------



## cuckoo (3. September 2004)

> 12:40:48 drakconnect[5620]: written eth0 interface configuration in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0



Schaue Dir mal diese Konfigurationsdatei an!

Die müsste so aussehen!


```
DEVICE=eth0
BOOTPROTO=static
IPADDR=192.168.6.1
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
NETWORK=192.168.6.0
BROADCAST=192.168.6.255
ONBOOT=yes
MII_NOT_SUPPORTED=no
WIRELESS_ENC_KEY=""
```



> modified file /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf



Diese auch ansehen, und poste diese mal, bitte deine Kennung (Benutzername) durch
x ersetzen.


----------



## tomi (12. September 2004)

Hallo!

Also die Datei

```
/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
```
beinhaltet wie du schon sagtest:

```
DEVICE=eth0
BOOTPROTO=static
IPADDR=192.168.6.1
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
NETWORK=192.168.6.0
BROADCAST=192.168.6.255
ONBOOT=yes
MII_NOT_SUPPORTED=no
WIRELESS_ENC_KEY=""
```

Nur die letzte Zeiel (WIRELESS...) hat bei mir gefehlt, hab es ergänzt. Aber das kann ja nicht der Fehler sein, warum das Internet nicht läuft oder?

Die Datei

```
/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
```
sagt folgendes:


```
#***********************************************************************
#
# pppoe.conf
#
# Configuration file for rp-pppoe.  Edit as appropriate and install in
# /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
#
# NOTE: This file is used by the adsl-start, adsl-stop, adsl-connect and
#       adsl-status shell scripts.  It is *not* used in any way by the
#       "pppoe" executable.
#
# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.
#
# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General
# Public License.
#
# LIC: GPL
# $Id: pppoe.conf,v 1.10 2002/04/09 17:28:38 dfs Exp $
#***********************************************************************


# When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.
# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem
ETH=eth0

# ADSL user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico
# users in Canada do need to include "@sympatico.ca"
# Sympatico uses PAP authentication.  Make sure /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
# contains the right username/password combination.
# For Magma, use xxyyzz@magma.ca
USER=anschlusskennung-t-onlinenummer-mitbenutzersuffix (ohne Trennstriche)

# Bring link up on demand?  Default is to leave link up all the time.
# If you want the link to come up on demand, set DEMAND to a number indicating
# the idle time after which the link is brought down.
DEMAND=no
#DEMAND=300

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;
# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.
DNSTYPE=SERVER

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)
# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to
# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility
PEERDNS=yes

DNS1=194.25.2.129
DNS2=

# Make the PPPoE connection your default route.  Set to
# DEFAULTROUTE=no if you don't want this.
DEFAULTROUTE=yes

### ONLY TOUCH THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS IF YOU'RE AN EXPERT

# How long adsl-start waits for a new PPP interface to appear before
# concluding something went wrong.  If you use 0, then adsl-start
# exits immediately with a successful status and does not wait for the
# link to come up.  Time is in seconds.
#
# WARNING WARNING WARNING:
#
# If you are using rp-pppoe on a physically-inaccessible host, set
# CONNECT_TIMEOUT to 0.  This makes SURE that the machine keeps trying
# to connect forever after adsl-start is called.  Otherwise, it will
# give out after CONNECT_TIMEOUT seconds and will not attempt to
# connect again, making it impossible to reach.
CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

# How often in seconds adsl-start polls to check if link is up
CONNECT_POLL=2

# Specific desired AC Name
ACNAME=

# Specific desired service name
SERVICENAME=

# Character to echo at each poll.  Use PING="" if you don't want
# anything echoed
PING="."

# File where the adsl-connect script writes its process-ID.
# Three files are actually used:
#   $PIDFILE       contains PID of adsl-connect script
#   $PIDFILE.pppoe contains PID of pppoe process
#   $PIDFILE.pppd  contains PID of pppd process
CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`
PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

# Do you want to use synchronous PPP?  "yes" or "no".  "yes" is much
# easier on CPU usage, but may not work for you.  It is safer to use
# "no", but you may want to experiment with "yes".  "yes" is generally
# safe on Linux machines with the n_hdlc line discipline; unsafe on others.
SYNCHRONOUS=no

# Do you want to clamp the MSS?  Here's how to decide:
# - If you have only a SINGLE computer connected to the ADSL modem, choose
#   "no".
# - If you have a computer acting as a gateway for a LAN, choose "1412".
#   The setting of 1412 is safe for either setup, but uses slightly more
#   CPU power.
CLAMPMSS=1412
#CLAMPMSS=no

# LCP echo interval and failure count.
LCP_INTERVAL=20
LCP_FAILURE=3

# PPPOE_TIMEOUT should be about 4*LCP_INTERVAL
PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE
FIREWALL=NONE

# Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode
# plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so
LINUX_PLUGIN=

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppoe.  Normally, use a blank string
# like this:
PPPOE_EXTRA=""

# Rumour has it that "Citizen's Communications" with a 3Com
# HomeConnect ADSL Modem DualLink requires these extra options:
# PPPOE_EXTRA="-f 3c12:3c13 -S ISP"

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppd.  Normally, use a blank string
# like this:
PPPD_EXTRA=""


########## DON'T CHANGE BELOW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING
# If you wish to COMPLETELY overrride the pppd invocation:
# Example:
# OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd call dsl"

# If you want adsl-connect to exit when connection drops:
# RETRY_ON_FAILURE=no
```


----------



## cuckoo (12. September 2004)

Sieht normal aus keine Fehler gefunden!

hmm, Du hast die MDK 10.0 Cummunity Version (3 ISO's)?


----------



## tomi (12. September 2004)

Ja, die Version habe ich


----------



## cuckoo (13. September 2004)

hmm, damit hatte ich auch Probleme!

kannst Du mal nachsehen welcher Kernel da installiert ist?


----------



## cuckoo (13. September 2004)

Bekommst Du beim Systemstart eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## tomi (13. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cuckoo _
> *hmm, damit hatte ich auch Probleme!
> 
> kannst Du mal nachsehen welcher Kernel da installiert ist? *



Also ein cat /proc/version gibt folgendes aus:

```
Linux version 2.6.3-4mdk (nplanel@n3.mandrakesoft.com) (gcc version 3.3.2 (Mandrake Linux 10.0 3.3.2-6mdk)) #1 Tue Mar 2 07:26:13 CET 2004
```



> Bekommst Du beim Systemstart eine Fehlermeldung?


Ja beim Booten erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass keine automatische Einwahl ins Internet erfolgen kann. Das ist aber auch klar.
Sonst gibt es keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## cuckoo (13. September 2004)

Da könnte doch schon der Hund begraben sein!

Ich habe nicht die ISO version!

ich habe von ftp geladen und von HD installiert!

ein  "rpm -qa"  liefert mir diesen Kernel:


```
kernel-2.6.3.7mdk-1-1mdk
```


----------



## tomi (13. September 2004)

Von welchem FTP hast du geladen?

Meinst du wirklich, dass der Kernel dafür ausschlaggebend ist, dass das Internet nicht läuft?


----------



## cuckoo (13. September 2004)

Ich habe es damals auch mit den Iso's probiert und bin gescheitert.
Ich musste aber wegen neuer Hardware VIA USB Controller Updaten.
Ausserdem konnte ich nicht von der ersten CD booten.
Also hatte ich keine andere alternative.
Ich musste von ftp installieren!

Du könntest mal einen Test machen.
Versuche mal per FTP eine Installation zu starten.
Du müsstest natürlich DSL und t-online einrichten!
Versuche es mal!

ftp server findest du unter:

http://www.mandrakelinux.com/de/ftp.php3


----------



## cuckoo (15. September 2004)

Schaue mal auf Deinen CD's nach welcher Kernel da drauf ist!

1. CD in RPMS


----------



## TakaBo (21. September 2004)

Hi,
mein Vorschlag:Wenn Ihr Probleme mit Mandrake habt, warum nehmt Ihr nicht eine andere Distri? Slackware hat sich bei mir sehr gut bewährt, weil der ganze Mist von Mandrake/Suse und Co nicht drauf ist  .

Die Welt wird auch einfacher, wenn man sich nen DSL-Router vorschaltet (Voraussetzung das klappt bei T-DSL). Einfach GateWay und DNS IP des Routers angeben und zisch...ab ins Netz.

Gruß Taka


----------



## alanbean (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 bin absoluter Neuling und möchte mit freenet dsl, Router DSL-G664T mit Mandrake 10.0 kernel 2.6.4-3mdksmp ins Netz: nichts geht.

 Kann mir einer von euch mal ne Anleitung nenne. Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich konnte aus allen Ideen vorher nichts machen, obwohl ich schon so einiges ausprobiert habe.

 Auch bei mir wird beim Start ein Fehler bei der Erkennung der ethernet Karte ausgegeben. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## cuckoo (27. Oktober 2004)

> Mandrake 10.0 kernel 2.6.4-3mdksmp



Mit dem könnte es evtl. funktionieren!
Ist das ein Cooker Kernel?

"smp" Da war doch was *grübel*

Schaue mal hier nach:

http://www.markus.kaliworld.de/ 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## cuckoo (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier ist was:

Mandrake DSL HOWTO


----------



## alanbean (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo cuckoo,

 danke für Deine Antwort. Leider klappte es mit dem howto auch nicht.

 Ich habe schon zum wiederholten mal Mandrake 10.0 neu installiert. Es klappt einfach nicht.

 Eigenartig ist, dass ich zu Beginn von Mandrake 9.2 auf Mandrake 10.0 upgedatet habe und zumindest einmal dann im Netz war. Es hat nur alles unheimlich lange gedauert. Dann begann die Such nach der Lösung.

 In einigen links wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um die Community-Version handelt, die Probleme machen könnte. 

 Was meinst Du denn mit smp-Version könnte eine cooker-Version sein? Könnte es daran liegen?

 Müsste ich versuchen, den Kernel zu patchen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Oktober 2004)

tomi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> USER=anschlusskennung-t-onlinenummer-mitbenutzersuffix (ohne Trennstriche)
> ```



Kann es sein, dass du das "@t-online.de" am Ende vergessen hast?

Deinem 1. Beitrag nach könnte es auch sein, dass etwas mit deiner Nameserverkonfiguration nicht stimmt. Hast du schon mal probiert eine IP zu pingen? 


SMP steht für symmetric multi-processing und wird eigentlich nur benötigt falls man 2 oder mehr Prozessoren hat (gilt auch für Intels neue HT-Technologie).

cuckoo: Nutze bitte die Editier-Funktion des Forums um unnötige aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge zu vermeiden, Danke!


----------

